# Fish Hell



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

So while I was in MN I visited my real dad and my step sisters and half brother. I mainly went there to see the new cat they just rescued from the shelter but since I am such a big fish freak like my dad my stepsisters decided to take me on a tour of their fish (after oogling the new guys in the saltwater tank.) First off I have NO idea how this happened but I guess my sisters are not ACTUALLY allowed to have fish which is why they are hiding them but here it goes.

My younger sister about 16 showed me her black mor and her comet goldfish she had gotten from walmart. The black mor was in a 1 gallon bowl of GREEN water with scum along the top, thick with it. She said it hadn't been cleaned in two months and that the comet had been in the bowl with the other fish until they started fighting. NOW the sad part is next. I asked what other fish and she opened a cabinet to reveal a pickle jar, an actual pickle jar like you get in stores and there was the goldfish inside...sitting in the dark. He was skinny and sick looking, not even moving. She said she had forgotten to feed him after a while but now that she fed him he refuses to eat. Same thing over the cleaning of his JAR too, hadn't been touched in a month. Poor guy.

Then the older one (18) took me into her room to show me her betta. He's in a tiny tank where he can't turn around, it's just a decorative cube with no heater and no decor.It's about 60 degrees in the basement right now and it never gets much warmer...being winter it's going to drop to about 58 or lower down there too. Same story, fish eats once a week and the dinky tank is cleaned once a month. He is a beautiful half moon elephant ear multicolored. I just about screamed at them and almost told my dad since he's a big fish guy but I'm not sure if I want them to get into trouble (he is not a fan of freshwater fish only his salties and doesn't like to keep freshies in his home at all) I partly want to protect the fish though and am thinking of what I can do, buy them setups or something for the fish but i just don't know. I feel so bad for those fish, I wish I could have taken them with me but neither wanted to give them up.


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

That's so sad! I dont know how you managed not to tell your dad, I would of gone nuts!

I just dont understand why people think fish can just be left to fend for themselves in a tiny bowl. Its not like they have a voice like a cat & dog who let you know when somethings wrong.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh trust me those fish were telling me something was wrong. I wonder if i told my dad about it what he would do. I know they would both be grounded for going behind his back but also I am more concerned for the fish. They don't have any freshwater setups and betta and goldfish don't mix. I wonder if he would let me have them knowing i keep freshwater fish? He wouldn't buy them anything because his fish cost too much to upkeep.


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Maybe you should tell him then. He has fish so he knows how they should be looked after & Im sure he wouldnt appreciate them being so poorly treated.

Im kinda glad I have no siblings or relatives that are into fish keeping cause I can see myself being paranoid about the way they look after things lol.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

My dad use to ground me if I didn't clean my betta tanks every week and tell me I couldn't have any pets if I couldn't take care of my fish. He's very hard core on animal care and I was very hard core on animal keeping xD

I'm going to try and buy them all setups too but i am better on the betta setup since my guess is the goldfish need a 50 gallon tank o.o


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Do you think if you got them better tanks that your siblings would start taking better care of them?


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Well if I told my dad they would have to take better care of them or he would give the fish back to the stores which isn't the best idea either since they are walmart fish (aside from the betta, my sisters boyfriend got that for her.)


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

No animal deserves to be treated like that, fish or otherwise. In my opinion, buying them a setup yourself treats a symptom, but not the whole issue. Could you offer (possibly with the knowledge of your father) to teach your siblings proper care, help them pick out a good habitat, etc., with the other option that the fish are rehomed (to you or some other person who knows how to properly care for fish, not back to Wal-Mart)? It doesn't seem fair to me that you got in trouble if your fish weren't taken care of while your siblings are getting away with treating their fish cruelly.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

I agree with pittipuppylove.


----------



## Thebettaqueen (Feb 20, 2012)

This...This is awful! D: Tell your father, and then smack the two girls in the back of the head! Inform them on how to properly take care of an animal D:<


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

A 55 gallon could hold those goldies. Sadly, they're probably permanently stunted so I'm guessing they'd be fine in a 55 for life... I'd tell your dad and take the fish. Some people.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm sending my dad a text in so many words but first i am having my stepsisters text me pictures of the fish that I can then send to him as well.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Well if you just tell him where they are he should find them pretty quick.
Your sisters actually agreed to send you photos?


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah, I am sure they have no idea how they are keeping those fish is wrong. And they must assume I want them to show my fish friends how cute their fish are. My dad is currently at the gym so I hope he gets my text. Need to think of a way to word it in such that the fish don't go back to walmart.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Just be sure to say you'd love to take care of those fish!
(join the goldfish army)


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

xD, I am looking for a 55 gallon on craigslist right now. If he lets my sisters keep them (which is unlikely) then I'll ship the tank to them, if he lets me take them (would be epic) I'll have a big enough tank to set up for them. I'm already thinking of what to do with the betta male though, he's an elephant ear half moon boy and so beautiful but he has really bad fin rot, his tail is just shredded to the point I thought he was a crowntail. Will the comet and black mor be able to get along and live together do you think? You said the growth was stunted so perhaps the comet will stay small enough in size to not be dangerous to the other guy? Also what temp do they like (the goldies?) if they move up here I would have to get something to cool the water since my basic room temp is 78 during the summer.


----------



## Thebettaqueen (Feb 20, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> I'm sending my dad a text in so many words but first i am having my stepsisters text me pictures of the fish that I can then send to him as well.


Good! I hope you can help the fish!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

The moor and comet would be able to live together. You may have to hand feed to be sure the moor gets enough food, that's usually why they are considered incompatible. 
The temperature would be a compromise, 73-74F would be good for both fish. But in the summer, they will be fine at 78F. Goldies are pretty temperature hardy, as long as it doesn't go below 70F the moor will be fine.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Alright thanks, then during winter the goldies should be living large, it's a base of 74 in my room. Though winters here is all of 3 weeks long >.< Still if they are okay in 78 then I won't stress about coolers right now. So far listings for them have been in the 100's o.o

I sent my dad the pictures but haven't sent the text of what he is looking at yet until he responds. He will obviously know they are not mine as he has seen me brag about my setups before and been spammed pics of my fish. After he says something back I'll tell him who's fish those are and what he can do other than take them back to walmart.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Wasn't Petco have a dollar a gallon sale? It might be over but I saw people talking about it. 55 gallons for $55. Hope that's still going for your sake.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh man, I am looking into that right now. That would be amazing.

Looks like it's over but someone said on a blog it happens quite a lot so I can always wait for another one.

I don't know if I could but I have a 20 gallon, if cleaned daily could it at least be a temp home until I get a 55 gallon?

No response from dad, he may not have his phone on him right now.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

At this point, one of those big rubbermaids would work great until you found a tank at a good price, too.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

At this point anything would be a step up from a 1 gallon and a pickle jar T.T poor things. I think my stepmom knows about this. I asked her in a text if she knew the girls had fish and she said she helped pick out the tanks. I asked about the second goldie in the pickle jar and she said that's all they need. She use to work in a petstore...GAH.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Wow, your siblings are crazy


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

If they fit in jars, they should be fine in a 20 gallon. It's with the adult goldfish where tank size comes into play a lot.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Perfect time to have lost my phone. I now have to talk to my dad over facebook, hope he gets on soon. I have no idea where my phone went but it may have fallen out of my bag someplace in my room or in the car T.T

I am water testing the 20 gallon right now to make sure it has no leaks.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Hope you get things straightened out! Poor fishies


----------



## Thebettaqueen (Feb 20, 2012)

I bet once you get them into bigger tanks, you'll see them grow like mad. Poor things growth is probably stunned...


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Glad you contacted your dad about it! They're going to thrive once they get into bigger tanks & your siblings might notice & will hopefully want to look after them properly once they see how well they are doing.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

IT HIT THE FAN

Dad saw my facebook message to him and from the sound of it the girls are grounded. He gave them two options, take them back to walmart or take care of them. S is freaking out because the betta was from her boyfriend so I said I would give her care info for the betta and help her pick out a better tank. M doesn't really care and said they were just stupid fish anyways so I asked my dad if he is going to take the goldies back to keep them in a temp tank for me until Christmas when I can pick them up and turn them into Texan's. I hope he lets me. I am craigslisting 55 gallon tanks like a mad woman and I think i can get one (with full setup, hood light, some decorations, and stand) for about $100 . Might put the fishies downstairs in the living room where a TV otherwise SHOULD be. Then we can watch them from the kitchen when we have dinner. ^-^ I can't wait, GAH, i hope he lets me take them, he knows I spoil my babies rotten. If M decides to keep them I may still try to get that tank and setup for them and ship it to MN though.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Hope you get custidiy of the Betta and no offence only the worst people say they are just_____.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I would love the betta, he's a stunner but my step sister just refuses to give him up. I have been thinking of names for the goldies though. I want to name the Black Moor Nautilus and the comet Calypso. SQUEEE so excited for the goldies. If I could get the betta though I already had a name planed out for him. It was going to be Nikola. But since S is keeping him I'll just keep a close eye on how her care for him is. Honestly if you put the effort into it giving a betta it's basic care isn't freaking difficult. Check temp, change water, feed....there, easy. Just some people are so lazy.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You could probably convice her by telling her dad or annoyinh her.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

You can pick your friends but you can't pick your family :-?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I dont pick either.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Maybe is she decided to join the military with her boyfriend my dad could sneak me her betta and tell her he died xD


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Good plan I love it and she would buy it.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Did you get him yet???


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Hopefully you get the Betta.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

The betta is getting a new tank I am sending to my sis with a full setup. Neptune and Rio (both males apparently) are staying with a dads friend who has goldies in a 70 gallon tank until I can pick them up in the winter. He said the other goldies dwarf both Neptune and Rio, can't wait for them to come here.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Check up on him every once in a while after it's set up!  make sure she's taking care of the little guy!!!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh trust me I will xD, I'll watch her like a hawk.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would watch her like a Betta watching a good owner for food LOL.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

xD oh and my betta does that so well, 24/7 and he knows when he gets fed. At 10 every morning he wakes me up by knocking over every plant in the tank and pushing the gravel around until I feed him. If I don't wake up he will trash the tank in a rage.

I got her a 1 gallon (I know but it's all I could find for now), black gravel, a heater, and I am getting a few live plants and a moss ball to help with ammonia plus a list of things to do when cleaning, how often, and even some samples of my NLS fish food.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter loves his tank it is like Betta heaven.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Yay!! Happy he will get a proper home! Hope she gets better at fish keeping with your help!! ;p keep that HAWK eye's open!!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Once she is allowed internet on her phone I'll have her join this site.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yay a new member to learn proper fish keeping.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Haha! YAY!!! do some updates every once in a while on how everythings going!!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah and when the Betta gets a nice new home show us.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok, I was pretty upset about the first fish, but when i read the part about the betta, i flipped out. you REALLY need to tell your dad, cause thats abuse right there.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah Betta abuse is bad I wish the government would stop it or people would learn proper care.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

U did the right thkng


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes they did.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Gah, was going to take a pic of the betta's setup I am putting together but it's too dark in my room >.<

Would live plants be okay for a novice fish keeper or should I keep her on silk right now? Maybe at least a moss ball?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Keep her on fake. She could kill the plants and them not take them out. Which could kill the beta


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

^agreed! Just some silk for now, after you teach her about proper fish care then MAYBE you can get her some live! >.<


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Even after u did, I just wouldn't trust her.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Okay, I can buy her a pack of silk plants that will look nice. I am making the tank Asian themed so maybe some very Japanese blossom looking silk plants and something i can use as a sort of fake tree. I want to get a little temple too as a hiding cave for the betta that can act as a centerpiece too.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Not a plant but Marimo is so hardy they are kept in bowls of tapwater but they outcompete algae and ammonia they are hardier than bettas. Marimo is japanese. http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Aegagropila_linnaeii


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Um, Chocolate, Marimo is a plant 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Marimo is an algae.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Hm... There seem to be differing opinions on this. Some of my sources say that algae is a protist, while others say it's part of the kingdom plantae. May be a point we just have to agree to disagree 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have read some algae is plants and some is protists. I agree to disagree with you.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Different types of algae belong to different kingdoms.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Olympia is right.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I agree I wonder which one Marimo is in and I am pretty sure I said that but you worded it better.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Would the moss ball be okay in the tank? They aren't like...a crazy upkeep.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Pretty much there only special upkeep is you have to clean them by squezing them and rotate them.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm pretty sure u shouldn't put in live plants at all…


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Why not? Or are you the sister?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Sister… officially pass wording phone


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Good idea. Why did she think live plants are bad for aquariums? I have plenty.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

But anyway… I think LadyVictorian should get the beta


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah she should or better teach them proper care.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I can't stand it when my tanks start 2 stink… I can't c how those fish r still alive


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My tanks never stink then again I can barely smell.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yah, I can smell really good…


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

My tanks never stink either but they get cleaned twice a week.

I am more into the moss ball to suck up some of the ammonia since it's only a one gallon tank. I think since it's a lower maintenance plant she should be okay with it right? I'll give her a sheet on betta care and also maybe get her interested in live plants. Maybe even get her into five gallons because a planted 5 gallon cycled tank would be amazing and I know they have the space...might even get my dad into the fish's care more, he LOVES planted tanks. 

I'm thinking of going to the store to pick up some plants for my own tanks anyways.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Marimo would be great Carter gets a weekly 50 percent water change which I am pretty sure is more then he needs.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Well, I clean mine on Wednesday and Saturdays


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

With a cycled 10 gallon, that seems about right for water changes. Can't wait to set up my planted 10 gallon sorority tank. It's going to be amazing. I'm doing Asian temple or Zen garden themed. I wanted to bring some essence from Thailand and Malaysia to my betta to make them feel more at home.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Really I thought a planted filtered ten gallon tank with one male Betta only needed a 10 percent like another member told me. Carters tank theme is tons of live plants.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm going all out on a true aquascape with a great layout. 

Also 25%-50% tank drain a week I think is good on a cycled 10 gallon....with gravel vac unless you have bottom feeders who can take up what the plants don't use.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love aquascaping. With bottom feeders you need more water changes they create waste and wont eat everything.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

LV, that's exactly what I'm doing? Zen garden themed!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I keep two peices of lava rock tons of crypts and I even aquascaped the filter.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Lol. That must look pretty


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

That's why imo shrimp are the best bottom feeders. They do a good job of eating uneaten food and don't create a lot of waste. Most fish who are bottom feeders only really eat algae.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am really bad with shrimp and Carter loves there taste I think they thrive for a bit then die.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I don't think Aquarius would care about the shrimp. He's a very docile boy, never flares at the frog, never really flared at Nix when they are sitting side by side in cups during tank cleaning, and never even flared at Hollow the rescue boy. He's just chill.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Lucky, Carter is the complete opposite he is the sterotypical Betta.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yah. Same here. My boys don't care. There thankful I rescued them from a VERY bad Walmart. If u think regular Walmart is bad, double it by 2.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter came from Petco around here there treated great.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yah. I'm glad I got the makes when I did, because if I hadn't bought them, they would of died.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

He is very lucky and so are you.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Unfortunately Aquarius is stunted from poor care and nutrition as a fry. Though luckily since being with me he's grown more fins and gotten bigger.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Hope he makes it that is why I am against people selling Baby Bettas.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

He wasn't a baby when I got him, I assume he wasn't 6 months yet because he was so small but hardly a fry. That's him the day I got him in my avatar. But I agree. I rescued Nix as a baby fry, nothing but a tiny grey fish. Now she's a big beautiful girl with such rich color and sadly larger than most of the girls I see in petshops. She's already an inch long and only 3 months. All the females I see are hardly at her body length and half her girth size. Nix is such a big healthy girl. Good thing i took her home when I did, she was knocking on deaths door the first day and living in ammonia at 4.0


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow 4.0 I am surprised she is alive. I feel sad for the babies they get to live an even shorter life to there already stunted life Carter is 1.5 to 2 and no signs of aging.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I honestly didn't think she was going to survive the night but here she is now 3 months old and doing great.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

That's amazing. I finally got a heater for my sorority tank, just need a lid… I was worried Cleopatra wouldn't of made it, and I still an


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

im going to jump in! XD hows the betta???


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Hope its well.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Sucks that your sisters didn't have the resources to properly care for their fish but I'm glad you're helping them! Congrats on your two new goldies


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am one for if you do not have the resouces for something dont get it and hope the fish makes it.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I sent her the heater early because the basement is getting colder during the winter. She hasn't texted back if she got it yet though. Should arrive in 3-5 days I think.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Glad your helping.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I had to, It's against my nature to let animals suffer. I would be a horrible person if i did nothing.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I wish I could help my english teachers Bettas.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I wish I could help my friends friend's betta! If that makes sense! XD hope she uses the heater properly and doesn't overheat!!! ^.~


----------

